# Sinfin



## Alazan

Hello, alguien podria ayudarme?
La frase es "Apto para sinfin de mixer" = Suitable for mixer`s ....grinder? cylinder? Ser refiere al sinfin de un maquina (se entiende no?) 
Many Thanks.-


----------



## borgonyon

No entiendo la pregunta y no tengo idea que sea un sinfin.


----------



## Cubanboy

*Worm Gear Drive Mixer E-Series by Sharpe Mixers*

*Worm* Gear Drive *Mixer* E-Series by Sharpe Mixers From York Fluid Controls.
www.process-controls.com/York_Fluid/Sharpe_*Worm*.html -


----------



## aurilla

"a multi-purpose mixer"


----------



## Cubanboy

La palabra es sinf*í*n.


----------



## borgonyon

aurilla said:


> "a multi-purpose mixer"


I still don't get it. To mix sand and gravel? A sound mixer? What is a multi-purpose mixer?


----------



## jalibusa

El sinfin puede ser un engranaje que impulsa al mezclador o puede ser la  paleta misma del mezclador si tiene forma de hélice (como el DNA). Que es lo que estas mezclando? cual es la marca del mixer?


----------



## Alazan

Perdon x no haber sido clara!
Un mixer (o mezclador) es una maquina agricola que procesa heno y alimento balanceado para feed lot. 
El sinfin esta dentro del mixer y es un cilindro con cuchillas que pican y mezclan estos 2 elementos.
Marcas: Dasa Tatoma, Storti, Lucar.
Se entiende? Lo que busco es sinfin como sustantivo. 
Anyway gracias x su tiempo! Seguire buscando en la web.


----------



## jalibusa

Otra posibilidad para sinfin es que sea un "sinfin de alimentación" se les llama también "espiral o tornillo de Arquímedes" y entrega un flujo constante de lo que se desea recibir, tipicamente polvo o gránulos. Si de eso se trata el nombre en inglés es *"auger".*


----------



## Alazan

Thanks Jalibusa, creo q auger es la palabra , porque es un sinfin alimentador y picador a la vez (podria ser chopper auger?) 
Thnks again!


----------



## jalibusa

Que cosa es lo "apto para sinfin de mixer"? es esa la frase original? en español/inglés?


----------



## jalibusa

Me suena raro que el auger alimente y pique a la vez, los auger son generalmente piezas relativamente delicadas y los grinder/picador/triturador son necesariamente pesados y robustos.
Pero, podría ser; fijate si el auger gira dentro de un cilindro de malla metálica o de chapa perforada a su alrededor, y también si al auger en su inicio recibe los dos o más ingredientes que se quiere mezclar y contame.


----------



## jalibusa

Me fijé en el website de Dasa y p.ej. en el modelo D4 se ve arriba a la izquierda un mezclador en helice, que si es eso lo que buscas es un *"helical mixer" *y se ve ademas abajo de la "P" de "poderoso" lo que es sin duda una cuchilla trituradora, operación separada del mixing.


----------



## Alazan

OK, si era eso mychas gracias!


----------

